# INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE



## vthomas (Aug 21, 2015)

I have installed from scratch W10 from ISO, downloaded from MS
There was only one partition C:\ where boot, system and recovery where on the same partition.
I will check the ability for system recovery using build-in W10 program "Create a recovery drive" on USB
(Option with save system file on usb media)
This process was succesfully. (Some time to process).
To be sure to be able to come back to this installation, i have created a DISK IMAGE on external disk with clonezilla

Then, with another USB linux boot, i create a new partition table, so that all entire existings partitions where gone. POWER OFF PC.
I put the recovery media, created just before and boot on it, using boot option from BIOS (Press F10 for boot option)
The W10 start from USB and i choose the Windows full recovery. It's look fine and the process ended with success.
Now, i take the USB out and tried to start W10 and receive INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE, the PC restart with the same trouble. At initial Windows install AHCI was validated in BIOS, but i tried to change with IDE without success. Come back to AHCI.
I boot again with the USB created and from a command prompt, using BCDEDIT, i surprised to discover 3 partitions, BOOT, SYSTEM,ERD.
UsingLINUX GPARTED, i see the 3 partitions.
The BCDEDIT return different result from media recovery than original install.
Come back with clonezilla disk recovery = OK, and process all again without success.
My conclusion: There is a trouble with the build-in W10 recovery media creation tool OR i forget some things.
Is there anybody using this Tools and recover OK with a blank disk?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

One thing is not clear to me. Did you boot with the Win 10 ISO (DVD/USB) ? Because in order to do an upgrade, you need to boot the previous Windows, and run setup from the ISO. If you don't do that, Win 10 will fail to Activate.


----------



## vthomas (Aug 21, 2015)

Dear,

I do not speak about upgrade from older OS. The install was made on a newly free disk

As i wrote in my request, i have a full boot USB drive, made from ISO full install W10 Professional final build.
I start from scratch on a new disk and i do a fresh install. (Not an upgrade)
This process works fine and the result was a new system with a native windows 10 witch is working OK on my new disk.
Windows 10 was also activated.
Then i create an disk image with clonezilla in order to come-back to my install in all cases.
My install was native W10 PRO and from this native system, i have made the recovery USB disk.
After deleted all partition in my disk, i will tried the recovery USB created with the W10 in-build tool wih descrbed trouble.

Is there anybody tried to recover W10 only with USB made from build-in W10 utility ?


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

From what I know about W10, you cannot download the ISO and use it to install on a fresh disk with no previous OS on it. If you want to do that, you have to order the OEM or Retail version of W10 from a Microsoft supplier. Then you can perform a clean install.


----------



## vthomas (Aug 21, 2015)

Dear Storage_man,
You are wrong, i downloaded and install clean from what i have donwloaded.
Maybe, you don't have any experiencc on fresh install with W10.
I have order all needed soft by MS.
You do not answer on my question. Please, call specialist.
VTHOMAS.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I have order all needed soft by MS.


 did you purchase W10 from MS?


----------



## vthomas (Aug 21, 2015)

Dear all,


For my case, INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE was solved yesterday by validate the UEFI boot in the PC'BIOS.
Then, the USB drive created by the in build Windows system utility "Create a recovery Drive" works OK. I am now able to recover a new Windows installation for a specific PC with the Windows tools. This recovered instance was "By default" while it was installed in only one partition (C for all at the first install on a free disk, using MS -ISO file on another USK stick (8Gb -SanDisk).
No needed to activate, it was done at recover. (Maybe, because it was done at the first install)
3 partitions: SYSTEM(100mb), WINDOWS Re Tools (450Mb), Windows, remaining disk space


----------

